# Lucemburský premiér se oženil, vzal si belgického architekta



## ilocas2

Dobrý den, je z jazykového hlediska správné použití slovesa oženit v tomto případě?

http://revue.idnes.cz/lucembursky-p...itekta-pf0-/sex.aspx?c=A150515_174036_sex_zar


----------



## morior_invictus

A čo tam mali dať, "omužil se"? 

Aj keď "Lucemburský premiér se opustil, vzal si belgického architekta" by bol v tomto prípade výstižnejší titulok, autor dal prednosť termínu, ktorý jazyk doposiaľ pozná pred vymýšľaním nového.

Vzhľadom na to, že "oženiť sa" znamená podľa všetkého "pribrať si k sebe ženu" a "vydať sa" zase "odovzdať sa mužovi" (zdroj neustálych vrások na čelách feministiek) tak i napriek tomu, že zmienený belgický architekt vystupuje v "menej dôležitej úlohe" (a možno aj pôsobí dojmom, že hrá vo vzťahu "ženu" ) čo sa týka sociálneho statusu, a pravdepodobne z toho dôvodu bol novinármi do tejto úlohy postavený, je to, prísne vzato, nekorektné použitie slovesa "oženiť sa."


----------



## ilocas2

Možná to tam dali schválně, aby si z toho lidi dělali legraci v diskuzi. Potřebujou co nejvíc kliků.

Já absolutně nechápu, co znamená "lucemburský premiér se opustil", jakože prostě vůbec, nemůžu z toho udělat hlavu ani ocas (I can't make head nor tail of it).


----------



## morior_invictus

No určite to mohli použiť za účelom pobavenia čitateľského publika ale zase na druhej strane, tá téma je sama o sebe pre veľmi veľa ľudí úsmevná a netreba k tomu použitie slovesa "oženiť sa." Je "idnes" u vás v Čechách podobný "Bles*u" alebo je to o niečo serióznejšie? Lebo ak sa nemýlim, tak "Bl*s*" je u vás zhruba to isté čo u nás "No*ý č*s" - morálne a informačné bahno. Ale tak je to svojím spôsobom zrkadlo spoločnosti - ak by nebol veľký dopyt po takomto humuse, tak by plnili svoje stránky inými vecami.

Za to "opustil sa" sa ospravedlňujem. Ide o bratislavský slang, ktorý vzišiel z pouličného prostredia. Pôvodne označoval dôsledky tvrdých drog, keď sa ich užívatelia postupne "sami sebe strácali," ich osobnosť chradla, zostávali z nich prázdne telesné schránky neschopné súvislého myslenia, opúšťali realitu, "opúšťali svoje ja / opúšťali sa." Neskôr sa to rozšírilo na akékoľvek správanie, ktoré sa veľmi podobá tomu drogami poznačeného (utápanie sa v depresii, "plakanie" že život je ťažký, že veci, ktoré sú pre normálnych ľudí jednoduché sú strašne ťažké, že človek je bez partnera a skončí sám, .... a v podstate hociaký akt, ktorý môže človek urobiť iba pod vplyvom drog).


----------



## werrr

Z jazykového hlediska je to samozřejmě nesmysl. Stejně tak je v tomto případě nesmyslné mluvit o manželství, neboť to označuje spojení muže a ženy. To prosím není tvrzení náboženské, mravoučné či politické, ale čistě etymologické.

Jazykový nesmysl je ovšem legitimní stylistický nástroj! Je-li to legitimní žurnalistický nástroj, je otázka jiná.

Čeština zde samozřejmě nabízí řadu jazykově neutrálních výrazů, např. "vzít si někoho", "sezdat se s někým" apod.


----------



## Bohemos

Naprosto souhlasím se svým předřečníkem, uživatelem Werrem, neboť se dané sloveso, tzn. 'oženit se', vztahuje svým kořenem přímo k 'ženě'. Žurnalisté, novináři by si měli již konečně začíti uvědomovat ony nuance, jemné rozdíly, chtějí-li s nimi veřejně pracovat... 

Ano, také bych raději upřednostňoval vazby typu 'vzíti si někoho za...', 'brát si někoho za', 'býti s někým sezdán' atd.   

S poděkováním,
Bohemos


----------

